# Hownant thing did they do wrong cuation profanity



## Mtnman4ever (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3T4mDTkHo4&mode=related&search=
How man things did thease guys do wrong . . Now is this the reason we pay so damn much in inusrance not pros but joe average deciding to cut down a tree and it goes wrong no ne n this got hurt but alot could have gone wrong .

and then there is this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RjDEuQ6tzg&mode=related&search=


it is not really funny it is dangerourous .
It isamazing people will actually put stuff like this this on the net !


----------



## Ekka (Apr 23, 2007)

I cant really make out what happened in the first one.

In the 2nd one young Einstein hasn't yet figured out which way gravities goes!


----------



## MrRecurve (May 5, 2007)

What exactly do you think went wrong in the 1st video?


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 5, 2007)

Looks like a good stump. Guy on the roof that close seems border line insane. I may have done a little bit of wedging but seems like the guy knew what he was doing. Second video what a DORK.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 5, 2007)

Where do they get these vids what a moron!


----------



## arboralliance (May 6, 2007)

Mtnman4ever said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3T4mDTkHo4&mode=related&search=
> How man things did thease guys do wrong . . Now is this the reason we pay so damn much in inusrance not pros but joe average deciding to cut down a tree and it goes wrong no ne n this got hurt but alot could have gone wrong .
> 
> and then there is this
> ...



Mtnman4eva, what exactly did they do wrong "in your opinion" in the first video?


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2007)

Hey were did everyone go. I still want to know how many things he did wrong?opcorn:


----------



## PA Plumber (May 7, 2007)

1st vid looks okay to me. keep in mind my knowlege base is extremely limited.


----------

